# Leveling systems and thick stone



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

I am looking at a job that will be 4cm (1.5") limestone panels on a wall. Will any of the leveling systems handle this thickness? I am seeing specs up to 3/4" but the straps seem plenty long?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't know but you can ask Mickv the inventor of the MLT leveling system.


MLT 

Systems


3550 270th Avenue

Keokuk, IA 52632

800-762-5747


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

The Tuscan straps are long enough but I don't think they will take the shear stress before breaking.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm thinking you are it off luck, but check with Mick. Gary wouldn't suggest it if he didn't think there might be a solution.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I apprenticed for a stone company doing slabs on walls up to 25' high.
Slabs were mechanically fastened after set in place and checked for lippage along with quick setting plaster(interior) fat mud exterior.
How are you setting?


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

We are setting stone similarly with stainless anchors. We are considering using Latapoxy dot method on the back instead of mortar though. My reasoning about the straps is that it might be a quicker way to align the bottom of the slab with the one below. That always seems to be the tricky part, it's hard to adjust it once in place. I'm really only talking about moving it maybe 1/32 in or out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

How about a rubber mallet?


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> How about a rubber mallet?


Do they make those?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

artisanstone said:


> Do they make those?


"Back in my day..." :grandpa Simpson voice:


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

artisanstone said:


> We are setting stone similarly with stainless anchors. We are considering using Latapoxy dot method on the back instead of mortar though. My reasoning about the straps is that it might be a quicker way to align the bottom of the slab with the one below. That always seems to be the tricky part, it's hard to adjust it once in place. I'm really only talking about moving it maybe 1/32 in or out.



I like that thought, stuff wasn't around when we were installing. Paul said the shear force, but I don't think it's that much, and we didn't know your setting method. That would just be to hold in place, minute adjustments, until (epoxy) mortar set up.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

I use and like Tuscan, but I don't think the straps are strong enough to move big panels in or out against the compression or suction of the mortar or epoxy bed. IMO.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I agree, I see it as your panels are adjusted already and Tuscan just holding it in that spot till set.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

MIKE ANTONETTI said:


> I agree, I see it as your panels are adjusted already and Tuscan just holding it in that spot till set.


That would work. They definitely aren't strong enough to actually move a slab against mortar suction.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Here are the specs:


LATAPOXY 310 Stone Adhesive is a two component, high strength epoxy adhesive, which is formulated for spot bonding fixing method of tile and stone installations on vertical surfaces. LATAPOXY 310 Stone Adhesive maintains its non-sag consistency at high temperatures up to 95°F (35°C).
◾Fast Permanent Bond — 45 minutes to 1 hour set time.
◾Easy to Use — 1:1 mixing ratio by volume.
◾Non-Staining — ideal for white and light colored marbles, other stones and tiles.
◾Withstands shock and vibration.
◾Durable permanent bond, will not deteriorate over time.
◾Safe — no solvents.
◾Non-Sag — when applied up to 1" (25 mm) thick.
◾Rapid version is available; 5–8 minute set up.
◾Approved by the following building code bodies for exterior installations: ICC, IBC.
◾Conforms to EN 12004 and ISO 13007 with a classification of

Why not call Laticrete and find out what they know? They are a helpful group.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

BTW, are these exterior panels? What is the joint space? What type of spacers do you use?


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

You don't give enough detail about what you are doing. How big are the panels? How are you setting the panels now? 

A loop of rope or wire through a flat metal plate could draw against the back of the panels. Then a wedge of wood on the face of the panels and going through the loop could flush up the panels. Sort of a giant Raimondi leveling system. Or maybe a climber's chock might work.


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone. The way we set them now works fine, I was just looking for a way to speed up the process. It sound like TLS and similar will not work out for us. I am still tempted to try though.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

if the normal strap isn't strong enough, maybe you could add glue around the strap /base plate connection. That could cause breakoff problems when it's time to remove the cap. But you're in uncharted waters and would have to experiment. 

If you do play with a leveling system, give us an update.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

artisanstone said:


> We are setting stone similarly with stainless anchors.


You can adjust the stone via the anchors using spacers and for less than a blue you can get those plastic pallet bands and use them. I've only used glue in the spacers, sometimes did use mud behind it, but that wasn't for anything structural.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Missed this part...


artisanstone said:


> My reasoning about the straps is that it might be a quicker way to align the bottom of the slab with the one below. That always seems to be the tricky part, it's hard to adjust it once in place.


Don't use string, use wire. For how you are doing it, aren't you using a chain hoist and a granite clamp? Easy peasy, but would s*ck if you're trying to set vertical like you would non ceiling horizontals. I don't understand why the mechanical clamps wouldn't hold--that's what they're there for, designed for and spec'd to do. Shouldn't be any reason to dot anything.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I don't understand why the mechanical clamps wouldn't hold


Meant "clips". You space them like everything else and the pieces of plastic straps will give you around a credit card or less of adjustment, depending upon what kind you are using. You don't take it off of the clamps until it's set.

Have you ever done this type of job before? I assume this is commercial?


----------



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

CO762 said:


> Meant "clips". You space them like everything else and the pieces of plastic straps will give you around a credit card or less of adjustment, depending upon what kind you are using. You don't take it off of the clamps until it's set.
> 
> Have you ever done this type of job before? I assume this is commercial?


co762, don't worry about me, this is what I do. I got my questions answered in regards to the leveling systems. 

I did not reply to your other posts because I did not understand them.

It is not a commercial job, it is ultra high end residential. We are not using split tail anchors, they will not work in this application. Also, credit card tolerances would not be acceptable. Joint size is as close to zero as possible (probably 1/16 or so). Stone fabricated in Italy.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Got it. Sometimes I don't speak clearly about things as I figure sometimes some people familiar with it would know what I'm talking about w/o splaining everything to everyone. 

We'd adjust the stone in the kerf by using spacers, spacers come in different colors and 1/16th is the finest, blue. To get finer, we'd have some of those nylong packing bands/straps that we got from the dumpsters and use those. They can go from probably about a CC to paper fine, depending on what it was used on.

Sounds like a fun job.


----------

